# Application to add a start menu back to windows 8 CP



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

There's also a good article on '_How To Enable Good Old start Button and Start Menu In Win 8_' here:

http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-good-old-start-button-orb-and-start-menu-in-windows-8/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

A few lurking around now:

Stardock menu Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu Need a deal of work yet. Not worth the install.

Vistart Start Menu, Windows 7 Start Menu Ok but buggy

Vista Start Menu Vista Start Menu - Convenient alternative to Start menu Excellent. Very easy to customise.

Start Menu 7 Start Menu 7 Based on Vista Start Menu, but with the added windows 7 start globe. Best so far​


----------

